
Looking for Lurkers: Co-Orbiters as SETI Observables - Kaibeezy
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-3881/ab3e35
======
Kaibeezy
[https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1903/1903.09582.pdf](https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1903/1903.09582.pdf)

 _Abstract: A recently discovered group of nearby co-orbital objects is an
attractive location for extraterrestrial intelligence (ETI) to locate a probe
to observe Earth while not being easily seen. These near-Earth objects provide
an ideal way to watch our world from a secure natural object. That provides
resources an ETI might need: materials, a firm anchor, and concealment. These
have been little studied by astronomy and not at all by the Search for
Extraterrestrial Intelligence (SETI) or planetary radar observations. I
describe the objects found thus far and propose both passive and active
observations of them as possible sites for extraterrestrial (ET) probes._

Published in The Astronomical Journal, September 2019.

 _The Astronomical Journal (often abbreviated AJ in scientific papers and
references) is a peer-reviewed monthly scientific journal owned by the
American Astronomical Society and currently published by IOP Publishing. It is
one of the premier journals for astronomy in the world._
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Astronomical_Journal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Astronomical_Journal))

See also:

[https://phys.org/news/2019-09-lurkers-
seti.html](https://phys.org/news/2019-09-lurkers-seti.html)

[http://astrobiology.com/2019/09/looking-for-lurkers-a-new-
wa...](http://astrobiology.com/2019/09/looking-for-lurkers-a-new-way-to-do-
seti.html)

[https://earthsky.org/space/alien-lurker-probes-co-orbital-
as...](https://earthsky.org/space/alien-lurker-probes-co-orbital-asteroids-
earth)

